# *URGENT* réparation des autorisations



## Membre supprimé 2 (21 Avril 2010)

Bonjour,j'ai encore un bug sur mon fichu titanium (décidément bien que ça fait plus de 3 mois que j'ai eus sans plantage) .Il y a quelques semaines,j'ai réglé les permissions de mon DD sur: [MON NOM],lecture et écriture,Admin (c'est à dire moi,vu qu'il n'y a qu'un seul compte utilisateur sur mon mac),sur lecture et écriture et Everyone (les ordis partagés sur mon réseau local et j'avais pas percuté,aussi le système) sur lecture seulement.Aucun problème de boot,rien de grave jusqu'à hier soir où j'ai changé les permissions,j'ai mis "everyone" sur accès interdit (à ce moment,je savais pas que c'était le système :hein: ) ,ensuite j'ai voulu modifier les permissions d'un dossier (pas un dossier caché ou du système),j'ai fait pomme+i,j'ai cliqué sur le petit cadenas,une fenêtre est apparue,me disant de taper mon nom et mon mot de passe,bref le comportement normal,je l'ai fait mais ensuite,j'ai voulu modifier les permissions d'un autre (et le dernier) dossier,de photos et là quand j'ai cliqué sur le cadenas,les permissions se sont floutées et impossible de les modifier.

Pas de fenêtre de mot de passe,pas de message d'erreur,rien .J'ai voulu remettre les permissions du DD comme avant et là,impossible de les modifier,pareil que pour le dossier précédent,voilà permissions buggées sur tout l'ordi.J'ai redémarré (avec les permisisons du DD sur everyone sur interdit,car j'ai pas pu les remettre correctement ).Donc,il n'a pas booté,il est resté sur écran bleu et la console de démarrage  affichait entre autre texte, "no such file or directory",c'est à dire qu'un fichier système à été supprimé(c'est imossible que j'en ai supprimé un,c'est bien les permisisons) et ça ne dépassait pas l'écran bleu.Je l'ai branché en target sur un autre mac,j'ai fait pomme+i sur le DD de mon mac,j'ai mis les permisisons (everyone) sur lecture et écriture,pour être tranquille.ensuite,je suis allé dans l'utilitaire de disque du mac prêté,j'ai cliqué sur "réparer le disque" pour le mien,ça l'a vérifié et ça m'a dit que le DD n'a aucun problème.

J'aurais bien voulu réparer les autorisations mais les boutons "vérifier" et réparer" les autorisations étaient floutés (indisponibles).Bof pas grave,j'ai donc allumé mon mac,il a booté sans pb ni texte bizzare dans la console,je l'ai utilisé en disant "ouf!" jusqu'au moment où j'ai voulu ouvrir moniteur d'activité pour quitter un processus inutile et qui swappait beaucoup.J'ai eu un message d'erreur me disant que moniteur d'activité ne peut être ouvert à cause des autorisations et que je dois donc les réparer.J'ai ouvert sur mon mac,utilitaire de disque,j'ai cliqué sur "réparer les autorisations",ça s'est mis à "vérifier la base de données des autorisations",avec la ligne blanc/bleu de préparation,en me disant que ça pouvait prendre plusieurs minutes.Et dans istat menus,je ne voyais pas le processeur bosser.Au bout de 40 minutes-1H,ça n'avait pas changé,donc j'ai dit que c'est un bug,et j'ai mis le DVD de léopard dans le lecteur,j'ai lancé l'utilitaire de disque du programme d'installation,j'ai lancé la réparation des autorisations et là,ça fait pareil,sauf que la ligne s'est figée,le lecteur fait du bruit de lecture du DVD,la led verte clignote toujours pareil et ça marche pas.

Finalement,j'ai rebooté sur le DVD,j'ai remis l'utilitaire de disque du DVD,j'ai cliqué non pas sur réparer mais sur vérifier les autorisations,ça fait comme depuis le mac,la ligne reste bleu/blanc,signe de pérparation et je sais pas si ça va marcher ou pas.J'ai une machine assez lente (proc.G4 à 1gHz et 512 Mo de RAM) ,'aimerais savoir combien de temps à peu près,la vérification diot durer (même si ça dure 2 jours,ça me dérange pas mais j'aimerais savoir si ça travaille ou si ça bug:mouais: ) .J'aimerais savoir aussi si il exista d'autres logiciels gratuits de réparation d'autorisations (sachant que mon mac boot sans problème sur le DD ) et si il existe une solution qui évite de tout réinstaller,au cas où la réparation échouerait.Pour rappel,je ne demande rien d'illégal,je n'ai rien downloadé (donc ça peut pas être un "virus" qui m'aurait bloqué le réglage des autorisations).je demande juste une solution,qui m'évite d'être réduit à mon itouch ou au pc du boulot,si possible sans tout réinstaller.Mais dès que j'aurais l'argent,je m'achèterais un bon mac (et la sortie des nouveaux MBPs qui coûtent encore plus cher et qui rendent obsolète les core 2 duo,antiquité,mon titanium et naissance de la Terre (j'éxagère peut-être ),le macplus,ne me facilite pas les choses ).Merci quand même de votre aide et de m'éviter  (encore) une restauration.


----------



## boddy (21 Avril 2010)

Ton problème n'est pas la réparation des autorisations... mais le fait que tu n'as plus d'Admin sur ton Mac, donc plus moyen de faire quoi que ce soit.

As-tu un compte root pour prendre la main ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (21 Avril 2010)

j'ai un seul compte sur mon mac,ce compte est admin,je n'ai rien réinitialisé et je sais pas si j'ai un root ou pas.Comment le savoir?


----------



## boddy (21 Avril 2010)

psirvent a dit:


> jusqu'à hier soir où j'ai changé les permissions,j'ai mis "everyone" sur accès interdit (à ce moment,je savais pas que c'était le système :hein: ).
> J'ai voulu remettre les permissions du DD comme avant et là,impossible de les modifier,




On dirait bien que tu t'es interdit toi-même l'accès...

Un compte root, c'est toi qui le crée, cela permet de prendre la main en "DOS" comme disent les pcistes. C'est en quelque sorte un super Administrateur qui a TOUTES les autorisations. Bien entendu, il doit être créé avant d'en avoir besoin.

Ce fil n'a rien à faire dans ce forum. Demande à un modérateur de te transférer dans OS X parce que tu as un problème de Système.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (21 Avril 2010)

pour les permissions du DD sur "interdit",c'était pour qu'on ne touche pas à mes données sur  mon réseau local.Depuis qu'il boote,plus de pb,je peux changer les permissions à volonté,j'ai tout mis (le DD et tout le reste) sur lecture et écriture.Pour l'unique compte,il est admin,rien n'a changé.Ya-t-il une solution pour rétablir les autorisations comme avant sans restaurer?Merci

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h45 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h43 ----------




boddy a dit:


> Ce fil n'a rien à faire dans ce forum. Demande à un modérateur de te transférer dans OS X parce que tu as un problème de Système.


 d'accord,je le ferais dès que je verrais un modo dispo. pas de soucis


----------

